# Siamese Fighter



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

My OH would like a male siamese fighter in our tank, I know they aren't compatible with guppies or other male siamese, but not sure what else they can/can't live with?

I currently have:

A Sailfin Pleco (8 Inches)
A Red Dwarf Gourami
2 Silver Sharks (around 5 and 6 Inches)
4 Sunset Platys
2 Yoyo Loaches

Thanks  xx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Personally I have mixed guppies and Siamese Fighters on a numerous occasions successfully (however, they were in large tanks with plenty of space). Some websites would have you believe that Fighters are aggressive/nippy monsters but I have found the exact opposite. In fact, I find other fish are more likely to nip at their fins than anything.

They should be fine with the fish in your tank but you didn't say how big it is? Silver sharks like to live in a shoal by the way....


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

It depends on the individual fish, but I would question its compatability with the gourami, as they're both labyrinth fish, occupy the same area of the tank and can both get territorial.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

NaomiM said:


> It depends on the individual fish, but I would question its compatability with the gourami, as they're both labyrinth fish, occupy the same area of the tank and can both get territorial.


The dwarf type gouramis aren't too bad I find. I have not had Honey (red) Gouramis with Fighters but I have had Dwarf Gouramis and a Fighter living together no trouble. It is the larger varieties of gourami that you have to be more careful of.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm no expert, but on the other fish forum I post on, a few people have posted about their male dwarf gourami being aggressive towards other male gourami (both dwarf and other types, and I'm sure it would also apply to a betta), and I've also read that hybrid types are more likely to be aggressive, and a red one would be a hybrid I think? I know other people have had no problems with aggression, but it would depend on the individual character of both the betta and the gourami.


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

I would avoid adding a male fighter to any community tank personally. they are agressive to other male fighters, guppies and other fish with long flowing fins yes, but to other fish, they are the exact opposite. They are actually a painfully timid little fish, and in 90% of cases, any other fish in the tank will scare them into hiding, the result being a fish too scared to come out and feed. Usually this ends with the fish dying a slow death of starvation. in the 6 years i worked in the trade, i saw this happen frequently. the fsh were just far too timid. so, as i say, best kept on their own where they will come out and really shine.
As well as this, the fighting fish is an annual fish, and as such have a lifespan of only 1 year on average (some aquarium specimins can live longer under good conditions, but this is still rare). as the fish you get will be an adult already, this usually means its life expectancy in your tank is about 6 months, before dying a natual death at the end of its time (and thats if it doesnt starve to death first).


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

labradrk said:


> Personally I have mixed guppies and Siamese Fighters on a numerous occasions successfully (however, they were in large tanks with plenty of space). Some websites would have you believe that Fighters are aggressive/nippy monsters but I have found the exact opposite. In fact, I find other fish are more likely to nip at their fins than anything.
> 
> They should be fine with the fish in your tank but you didn't say how big it is? Silver sharks like to live in a shoal by the way....


My current tank is 160 litres, I have read that about the sharks, we will get more when we upgrade the size of the tank (within the next 3-4 months).

Thanks for your advice 



Fishyfins said:


> I would avoid adding a male fighter to any community tank personally. they are agressive to other male fighters, guppies and other fish with long flowing fins yes, but to other fish, they are the exact opposite. They are actually a painfully timid little fish, and in 90% of cases, any other fish in the tank will scare them into hiding, the result being a fish too scared to come out and feed. Usually this ends with the fish dying a slow death of starvation. in the 6 years i worked in the trade, i saw this happen frequently. the fsh were just far too timid. so, as i say, best kept on their own where they will come out and really shine.
> *As well as this, the fighting fish is an annual fish, and as such have a lifespan of only 1 year on average (some aquarium specimins can live longer under good conditions, but this is still rare). as the fish you get will be an adult already, this usually means its life expectancy in your tank is about 6 months, before dying a natual death at the end of its time (and thats if it doesnt starve to death first).*


^^^ This is why I am now going to avoid a fighter! Thanks for your advice!


----------

